# Gibt es einen Kalender bei MS Access?



## nilshermann (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine kleine Sprachenschule und suche nach einer Lösung für dieses Problem:

Ich habe alle Schüler in einer Access Tabelle und werde jetzt eine weitere Spalte einfügen, in der das Datum für den gebuchten Kurs eingeben wird.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit unter Access, dass ich dann eine KalenderAnsicht habe, auf der ich einen Kurstermin auswähle, und dann alle Schüler wiedergegeben werden, die bei dem ausgewählten Termin teilnehmen?

Für eine jeden Hinweis oder Tutorial link wäre ich dankbar..

gl
jens


----------



## larryson (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo, Du kannst in der Entwurfsansicht ein Steuerelement namens Kalender-Steuerelement anlegen. Das könnte dann dementsprechend ausgewertet werden.Das Steuerelement ist in der Symbolleiste "Toolboox" unter "weitere Steuerelemente" versteckt.


----------



## tom_r (4. Juli 2007)

Moin,

schau mal hier

http://www.add-in-world.com/katalog/access-kalender/


----------

